# Mini Moyu Aolong!



## guysensei1 (May 22, 2014)

Yay!

http://thecubicle.us/mini-moyu-aolong-545mm-order-p-2844.html


----------



## Thomas3333 (May 22, 2014)

Cool ! :tu


----------



## mati1242 (May 22, 2014)

I might get this one over the regular sized.


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (May 22, 2014)

Pre-ordered  I'm actually pretty excited for this one. I wish MoYu would make a mini LiYing but it makes sense they're making a mini AoLong. Actually what I really want is a mini AoSu. That would be fantastic!


----------



## Chree (May 22, 2014)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!

My 50mm zhanchi is dying... this is perfect timing.

Side note, written on the box: BBS of CCA *Maketing *partner.


----------



## Makarov (May 24, 2014)

Definitely going to get one of these, the larger version is great but I think it might feel even better in a smaller size. This gives me an excuse to get one in white.


----------



## CubingGirl1015 (May 27, 2014)

Yes!!! Im going to get this since its smaller and i have really small hands. 
SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## Kyrii (May 27, 2014)

I Love my mini-weilong , so if it's as good as the 57mm i'll get it too


----------



## thatboyahcubah (May 30, 2014)

just ordered mine, going to get into OH


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 30, 2014)

JRCuber has got one already: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz9iT-VbJTw


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Dec 2, 2014)

Is there any word on an Aolong V2 mini?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Dec 23, 2014)

Is the mini a v1 or v2 version. Some sites state on thing and some state another. On the recent YJ/Moyu Facebook post about the 5x5 a couple people said they have always been v2s.


----------



## Chree (Dec 23, 2014)

The mini is of an Aolong v1 design... there is no mini v2 yet.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Jan 26, 2015)

So I've been using my Mini as my main for a bit now. Yesterday I decided to take it apart to clean and lube it. Apparently the mini doesn't have washers! Is this the same for everyone else?


----------

